# Minn kota TM disassembly



## FiveAlive (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. 
I would like to disassemble the lower unit of my 70 lb thrust Edge to check if everything's ok in there but I just can't find a lot of information on the net. If anyone could provide me a link to a page where I can find DETAILED information and instructions about how to disassemble and reassemble all the parts of the lower unit, I would be grateful. Also, detailed information about routine maintenance (to make the motor quieter) are also appreciated.
Thank you so much


----------



## JMichael (Apr 22, 2014)

You might want to read this or any other threads that search turns up. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19433


----------



## FiveAlive (Apr 23, 2014)

I had already read it, it's really useful but I was searching for some step-by-step instructions (I fear that once I disassembled it, I just can't figure out how to reassemble everything :S )


----------



## ccm (Apr 23, 2014)

A few questions. Why, was it dropped hard or did you crack the shaft while on the lake? Is it squealing or really loud while it runs? Fishing line penetrate a seal? 

If it runs fine I wouldn't mess with it just to inspect the inside of the electric motor. Just wanting to know a little bit more so maybe you don't have to go through disassembly. Try looking for a parts diagram/schematic, you may not be able to find step by step instructions for this. My best advice if trying this is to have a well lighted large table where you can take it apart piece by piece. Be sure to have a camera on hand either to take pictures or to video the disassembly so you know exactly what you did.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 23, 2014)

It's really not that difficult as long as you go slow and are at least mildly mechanically inclined, you should have no difficulty. After I responded to your thread I realized I hadn't checked the brush/armature wear on my TM that came with my current boat and I went straight outside to go through it. Even though mine is a 40 lb All Terrain, it is so similar to the writeup that I linked for you that it could almost have been written for my TM. Looking at the parts breakdown I only see one potential difficulty you might have and that would be with the brushes. Mine uses a little ring (looks like a fiberglass wedding band) to hold the brushes in position while you slip the armature into position. If yours doesn't use the same system I'm sure if you could post some closeup pics, someone here can give you some guidance. 

Here's the parts breakdown for a 70 Edge. 
https://warnersdock.com/Minnkota/2012/freshwater%20motors/bowmount/edge/Edge%2070.pdf


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 24, 2014)

Seems like trollingmotorparts.com had an exploded view of the different motors. Haven't been on there in a while since I rebuilt mine.


----------



## typed by ben (Apr 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349940#p349940 said:


> huntinfool » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]Seems like trollingmotorparts.com had an exploded view of the different motors. Haven't been on there in a while since I rebuilt mine.


^^very handy reference


----------



## Clifford_Akov (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you looked at youtube? They seem to have a number of movies on trolling motor repair. Perhaps you could find one of them helpful. 
Regards


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 24, 2014)

You still need to answer why you want to take it apart? Is there an issue or do you just like to putz with stuff?


----------



## shawnfish (May 9, 2014)

be careful with your fingers when re-assembling, when putting the armature back in the magnet is strong enough to nip the end of ur finger off.... I don't know how to paste a link but I have one for a step by step re and disassembley and maint.


----------

